# I'm stumped!



## Spectrim (Oct 23, 2010)

Cache said:


> There is a problem in my own home that is driving me a bit crazy!
> 
> It is a two story colonial with a full basement. All brick home. At night there is a thumping sound. Makes a single thump about every 5 seconds. Not like a loud bang or the pop of a settling or shifting house. Deep sounding muffled thump.....
> 
> ...


Close all vents to each room upstairs then listen. Open vents one at a time while listening. Get back to me


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> So you don't have any return air in the house?


Sure, there are return air ducts on both forced air systems. Large 24x24" ceiling duct on top floor. Another one on the main floor in the wall. Three small ones in the base board of the basement. Overall there is plenty of return air.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

This probably has nothing to do with your situation but I was asked by a Ho to determine a rythmic thumping sound when she used her in-shower exhaust fan. Turned out that the exhaust vent was only run to the attic (no venting to ext.). The flex was filled with water and thumping was from the fan pushing the water so far then the weight of the water pushing back.


----------

